# Bamboo Summer T-Top Knitted



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Knit for spring and summertime but would pair great underneath a jacket or blazer, anytime of the year. It is a basic style with an airy open pattern that you will create by alternating different size needles. It is knit side to side, starting at the sleeve edge. The subtle vertical, textural stripes will flatter any figure.

$5.00

Sizes S M L
http://www.etsy.com/listing/129092035/bamboo-summer-t-top-teen-to-adult
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bamboo-summer-t-top-teen-to-adult


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Another winner!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Oh I looooove bamboo!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's classic. 
So pretty.


----------



## crosby (Jan 13, 2013)

Your sweater is so lovely. It inspires me to put it on my to-do list. So pretty!


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is an easy knit, from one sleeve edge to the other. Perfect!


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

I love it. Love the linen look and casual stylex



laurelarts said:


> Knit for spring and summertime but would pair great underneath a jacket or blazer, anytime of the year. It is a basic style with an airy open pattern that you will create by alternating different size needles. It is knit side to side, starting at the sleeve edge. The subtle vertical, textural stripes will flatter any figure.
> 
> $5.00
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

looks very comfy.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Your lovely top is making me want to knit with bamboo! Looks so soft and such a nice drape!


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> Your lovely top is making me want to knit with bamboo! Looks so soft and such a nice drape!


It is such a pleasure to work with, the yarn just glides, there is no struggle at all.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

How classic! This can be wore casually or dressed up. A real winner.


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

What a beautiful top! I love it!! Will have to bookmark for a later date.


----------



## hoodedmaiden60 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ohhh i like that too !!! and i love that yarn... just straight knitting right.. no knitting in the round ?? I want to try and knit something wearable.. u think this one is a good one to start with ??


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

hoodedmaiden60 said:


> Ohhh i like that too !!! and i love that yarn... just straight knitting right.. no knitting in the round ?? I want to try and knit something wearable.. u think this one is a good one to start with ??


I think this would be perfect for you. It is knit sideways from sleeve edge to sleeve edge. There is a schematic and you can look at that as you go and it will keep you on track. And remember I am here, pretty much live at my computer  if you need any help.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

You did it again! Another winner


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Looks like a nice, cool top for warm weather... Pretty and stylish, too.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I am so amazed with all your designs. They are gorgeous.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Laurelarts,

I just started looking at this section on KP and you are definitely one that stands out. I actually purchased your yellow sweater design and am going to start knitting it soon. I know it will be fun to do.

Thank you for sharing your creativity.

I am starting to design things, too, but on a really different level for beginners and small things. I now appreciate all the hard work and time that goes into designing.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Laurelarts,
> 
> I just started looking at this section on KP and you are definitely one that stands out. I actually purchased your yellow sweater design and am going to start knitting it soon. I know it will be fun to do.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the kind words. Designing is an art in itself, so you are on the right track in your beginning with small and easy things. Then you will grow and try new things and each time you will learn something new and share it in your designs. If you need any help at all, please contact me. I love to help others.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Lovely, doesn't it drape well?


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Lovely, doesn't it drape well?


It sure does, Pat! I would love to make one of these at some point. Looks so comfy!!


----------

